# Poulan chainsaw issues



## reaglebeagle (Apr 21, 2010)

I recently put new rings and rebuild the carburetor in a Poulan Wild Thing chainsaw and now I cant keep it running smoothly. Whenever the choke is fully open it idles really fast. It seems to idle a little smoother whenever the choke is closed but when i hit the throttle it bogs down. I tried using the carburetor adjustment directions i found in another post but I cant keep it idling properly to adjust the carburetor correctly. Any help would be appreciated greatly. Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like you may have an air leak into the crankcase somewhere. Check the crankshaft seals, make sure they are inserted properly. 

Did you use sealant on the crankcase when you reassembled the engine? 

Check the area where the carburetor mounts, and make sure the gaskets to the insulator are good and everything is tight.


----------



## reaglebeagle (Apr 21, 2010)

Whenever I took the crankcase apart it had some type of sealant instead of a gasket. Whenever I reassembled it I made my own gasket out of a sheet of gaket material and I used gasket sealant. I used the same gasket between the carburetor and crankcase instead of replacing it. I will try new gaskets.
Hopefully that will fix it.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

You're wasting your time and money on a piece of junk chainsaw like a Poulan Pro. I had the 4620 model with the 20 inch bar and it ran well for 2 days and then broke down more than once. You get what you pay for and that's why they are cheap to buy. Spend a little more for an Echo or Husqvana and you will see the quality and smoothness of a real chainsaw. It's just my advice.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

reaglebeagle said:


> Whenever I took the crankcase apart it had some type of sealant instead of a gasket. Whenever I reassembled it I made my own gasket out of a sheet of gaket material and I used gasket sealant. I used the same gasket between the carburetor and crankcase instead of replacing it. I will try new gaskets.
> Hopefully that will fix it.


There is not supposed to be a gasket for the crankcase halves. The gasket you made could be causing the crankshaft seals to leak where they seal against the crankcase. Remove the gasket and use only some high temp sealant on this area. A small air leak will cause issues such as those you described.

Best of Luck...


----------

